# My new ac compressor came in, now what?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

The question is do I take it to a professional to install, but I really don't have the money. How hard would it be to install with the help of a few mechanic buddies. I just don't want to screw it up, but I don't really have the money to have someone do it for me. What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do your mechanic buddies have any expertise in the area of MVAC? I'm a licensed HVAC/MVAC tech and I don't like the where the comperssor is mounted in these cars. You have to drain the cooling system and remove the radiator hose and heater hoses to get to the compressor and get it out. If you have any fears or doubts about installing it, I'd really suggest that you take it to a shop.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you don't have an air pump, gauges and freon, then you can't do it at home, sorry. Also, the wrong oil, or not flushing the system can ruin a new compressor. Better left to an AC mechanic. I do my own, but I have above tools, and I take my chances. You also have to change out the dryer pretty fast so you don't contaminate the new dessicant.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can install it yourself, I would suggest have a pro do it, they will have to do everything anyway. But to charge, pull, ect you have to have a pro do that. They would have to, pull whatever out of it, pull a vac on the system, charge it with refrigerant and add correct amout of PAG oil for the system. They will also have to replace the filter dryer and the TVX nossle.

I would install it, I'm used to working on 20,000lbs moble AC units. Automotive units are childs play.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life, I havent had any problems with the AC since I've had the car so I really haven't explored the system. Do these cars have a dryer and expansion valve (you said TVX, I believe you meant TXV) or do they have an accululator and orifice tube?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I ment TXV. I haven't really explored the A/C system in our cars also. The only thing I've done was relocated the condensor so I can install my cam.

We have a TXV thats depended on heat load, a filter-dryer-receaver and a variable compressor.

If you like more information on it I can find it and PM you about it. It seems like thats the norm these days. I know know the orfice and the cycling compressors was widely used. Sometimes you can order a different sized orfices for your car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. I'll look into it. I need to learn more about this car. I've had it almost a year and really haven't done much of anything with it yet.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it true that A/C systems go to hell if you don't use them? I've used mine once since I bought it last year. But if mine goes, I'm yanking & selling the components.

Also, the unit in my Grand Am took a dump the other day, after trying to use it for maybe the 5th time in the 3 years that I've owned it. I would get it fixed if I actually had more than 2-3 days out of the year that I might need it. Won't delete it out of that car though... it's SUPER buried compared to the GTO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Thanks. I'll look into it. I need to learn more about this car. I've had it almost a year and really haven't done much of anything with it yet.


The service manual gives a pretty good discription on how the AC system works. I skimmed through it after I posted.


Poncho Dan said:


> Is it true that A/C systems go to hell if you don't use them? I've used mine once since I bought it last year. But if mine goes, I'm yanking & selling the components.
> 
> Also, the unit in my Grand Am took a dump the other day, after trying to use it for maybe the 5th time in the 3 years that I've owned it. I would get it fixed if I actually had more than 2-3 days out of the year that I might need it. Won't delete it out of that car though... it's SUPER buried compared to the GTO.


I've heard years ago before I joined the Air Force when I was a shade tree(still am at times) that you'll want to use the AC at least 15mins every month in the winter time. Thats when it don't get that much usage. It keeps the oil circulating, bearings and seals lubbed. It makes sense to me. Have nothing to back it though. The GTO AC system doesn't turn on automaticly when in defrost mode.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I've heard years ago before I joined the Air Force when I was a shade tree(still am at times) that you'll want to use the AC at least 15mins every month in the winter time. Thats when it don't get that much usage. It keeps the oil circulating, bearings and seals lubbed. It makes sense to me. Have nothing to back it though. The GTO AC system doesn't turn on automaticly when in defrost mode.


That actually makes a ton of sense. Once of those things you just don't think about. Recharging mine and going to use it tomorrow. I wonder if this is the reason so many of our cars had the belt squeel problem.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always tried to do that (maybe not 15 min/month) but at least run it a couple times during the off season. A couple of the older guys that I learned AC from would say to run it during the colder months to keep it going. I guess now I'm one of those older guys.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input. How much do you think having a pro do it would cost. I just don't really have that much to be putting into the car considering I havn't had ac on my 92 camaro for the last 5 years and it was my daily driver the whole time. Thanks again


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As others have alluded to, the system would have to be flushed, and then along with the compressor you already have, highly recomended parts to replace would be the expansion valve and the accumulator which are rouhgly $100 and $60 respectively. A vacuum would need to be pulled on the system as well as a freon charge including about 28 oz. of R134a and 2 oz. of PAG OIL (Polyalkylene Glycol) for the new compressor. Add to that about 2.5-3 hrs. labor @ the particular shop's rate. You're likely look at no less than $350 and up to $500 including everything.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok thats about what I was expecting. Where would be the best place to find an ac tech. I don't really like people working on my cars in the first place, but if it s got to be done I want a legit pro doing it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Some places will charge you by the pound for R134a no matter if you have some in the system or not. The going rate varies. Labor who knows, Cali's could be $75-$100+/hr. You need to factor in parts filter/dryer, TXV, and whatever else they want to do to it. It cost me a little over $100 just for a complete recharge of mine and thats with a discount. So HP is pretty close.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> It cost me a little over $100 just for a complete recharge of mine and thats with a discount.


The price of R134a has more than doubled in the last two years or so. I bought a 30# cylinder in 2008 for $70. The same container would cost about $185 today. I've got about 8# left in my cylinder of R12 which I use for the old cars. Don't know what I'm going to do when that's gone because that stuff is over $600 for a 30# cylinder.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> The price of R134a has more than doubled in the last two years or so. I bought a 30# cylinder in 2008 for $70. The same container would cost about $185 today. I've got about 8# left in my cylinder of R12 which I use for the old cars. Don't know what I'm going to do when that's gone because that stuff is over $600 for a 30# cylinder.


Wow

Looks like you have to convert over.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

HP11 said:


> The price of R134a has more than doubled in the last two years or so. I bought a 30# cylinder in 2008 for $70. The same container would cost about $185 today. QUOTE]
> 
> I bought a 30# cylinder last year for $90 at advanced. Now, $170, they jacked the price up, what a bunch of crap. I try to keep a cylinder to refill my leaking ac's instead of fixing them, lol...


----------

